# CP CupCars @ CP Mini Raceway NY



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

I just witnessed the coolest of mini z racing tonight........For all you F1 mini z racers there is now a conversion kit on the market to turn your F1 into a Stock car mini,nascar syle body car ..there awesome go to http://www.cpminiraceway.com/
to see them ,these things are sweet ,you have to come see them to appreciate them.....we ran 3 75 lap heats and 100 lap mains and no ones car broke,foam totally protects the sides and front of the car...ck em out !


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Hummm, so they're turning mini-zs into pan cars! Durability is a good thing! 100 laps without breakage is a good thing, too.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

All i can say was it was awesome,Eric has pictures and video which i'm sure he'll be putting up on his website soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That is cool looking!


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Yeah finally a mini Nascar style set up that also is virtually indestuctable :thumbsup:


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Video's now available for viewing on the website ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool they look quick...what are you runing on..carpet?


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Awesome !*

No were runnin on RCP track,like 70 ft around....there doin like 3.5 - 3.8 sec laps...i ran mine for the first time tonight and it was pretty quick......all kinds of fun


----------

